# Installing subversion

## mauzer

Has anyone tried to setup a subversion server on their gentoo box? 

Well I was trying to do it by following two different howtos: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache2_with_subversion_SVN_and_DAV and http://rockfloat.com/howto/gentoo-subversion.html and I get stuck when trying to reload Apache to use DAV and SVN modules. 

I get the following error:

```
gentoo repos # /etc/init.d/apache2 reload

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 148 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/47_mod_dav_svn.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: dav_register_provider

```

----------

## vad3r

Please post your USE flags for the used applications (apache, subversion, ...). Hard to help you without these infos...

----------

## mauzer

Here are the use flags

```
USE="apache2 postgres gd xml subversion -X -gtk -gnome -qt -kde -alsa -berkdb"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

```

----------

## timeBandit

I have a working Subversion server but can't access it right now. I will try to help later, when I'm at the server, unless you've solved it by then.

BTW, what vad3r meant was to post the USE flags with which Subversion and Apache were built: the output of emerge -pv apache subversion should do it.

----------

## mauzer

I got this one working. The use flags used were:

```
 Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork -event -itk -peruser -worker" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6  USE="apache2 nls perl python -bash-completion -berkdb -debug -doc -emacs -extras -java -nowebdav -ruby -svnserve -vim-syntax" 0 kB

```

I had some errors in 47_mod_dav_svn.conf. But now when I do 

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

 I don't get anything. It just goes to new line... and error logs don't show nothing. The last thing in error logs for apache is this:

```
[Tue Apr 29 13:59:16 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

```

----------

## timeBandit

You're certain nothing else is running on port 80? Did you already have Apache in your default runlevel so that it started at boot time? If so, use restart instead of start. The netstat and lsof commands can help you find what's tying up port 80.

----------

## mauzer

I have put this issue on side for the time, because I messed something up and now even Apache2 wouldn't start, but now I managed to get it back and running (without the subversion)  and I'm going to try with subversion again when I come back from vacation, so I'll try this in a couple of days when I come back.

----------

## ahmadster

I got the same error. Fixed it when I realized that -D DAV was missing from my /etc/conf.d/apache2 conf file.

Hope that helps.

----------

## nosenseofhumor1

omfg, ahmadster you are my hero.

ive been pulling my hair out. ty ty!

----------

